#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Римэ >  > > >  >  >  Где найти материалы о Римэ?

## Karma Dordzhe

В инете о Римэ крайне скудное количество инфы...  :Frown:  Или я не там ищу?
Пособите...

----------


## Aion

Московский буддийский центр Римэ
Подетальнее о Римэ

----------

Karma Dordzhe (29.06.2010), Иван Денисов (29.06.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2010)

----------


## Бо

http://www.rimebuddhism.com/tradition_rime.html

----------

Karma Dordzhe (29.06.2010), Иван Денисов (29.06.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2010)

----------


## Гьялцен

А что вы, Карма Дордже, подразумеваете под риме?

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (20.07.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Я подразумеваю несектарное движение в тибетском буддизме.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Римэ не отдельная школа, это именно движение, к которому принадлежат ламы разных линий. В основном из Ньингма, Кагью, Сакья и Бон. В Гелуг ярким представителем Римэ является Е.С. Далай-лама.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (26.05.2012), Yur (29.06.2013), Владимир Николаевич (02.07.2016), Друкпа Кюнле (11.07.2015), Иван Денисов (29.06.2013), О-сэл Лхундруб (29.06.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (20.07.2010)

----------


## Karma Dordzhe

Так я нигде это *движение* школой и не называл.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Так я нигде это *движение* школой и не называл.


А я и не говорил, что называли, скорее подтвердил Ваш предыдущий пост  :Smilie:

----------


## Тендзин Кюнзанг

ой, ну, известный всем факт, основателями Риме считают Терчена Ринпоче Чоггьюра Лингпу (да будут довольны им будды!), а с ним были Джамъянг Кхьенце Вангпо Ринпоче, Джамгён Конгтрул, Дза Патрул, Гьялва Ринпоче (15й), в Боне Шардза Таши Гьялцен Ринпоче... а что, в АП просят десятиминутку про Риме? Грите смело, мол, то, что было раньше Риме, и что щас риме - две большие разницы!

----------

Гьялцен (20.07.2010), Дондог (24.07.2012)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

интересно а кто в римэ из сакья, вроде настолько законсервированная в себе школа

----------


## Ургьен Вангчен

> интересно а кто в римэ из сакья, вроде настолько законсервированная в себе школа


Если уж на то пошло, у истоков движения Риме стоял и являлся его вдохновляющей силой  Джамьянг Кенце Вангпо, которого поддержали Джамгон Конгтрул, Чогьюр Лингпа и другие. И вот Он как раз и был самым что ни на есть сакьяпинцем  :Smilie:  из монастыря Нгор, к тому же и являлся тулку одного из предыдущих Кенпо этого монастыря. Можно из самых ярких сакьяпинцев вспомнить Его другого ближайшего ученика и соратника Джамьяна Лотер Вангпо. Плюс Его воплощения Дзонгсар Кенце Чокьи Лодро и нынешний Дзонгсар Кенце Ринпоче официально сакьяпы, но Риме однозначно  :Smilie:  Имхо, и многие их ученики из сакья также не чужды Риме.

----------

Jambal Dorje (29.11.2010), Konchok Dorje (30.11.2010), Neljorma (26.03.2013), Дондог (24.07.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (11.07.2015), Иван Денисов (29.06.2013), Кхьенце Гьял (30.05.2018)

----------


## Михасэвич

http://www.buddism.ru/

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

примечательный факт, что Намкхай Норбу в нынешнем воплощении лама традиции Сакья, передает в основном по системе Ньингма, а официально является главой Друкпа Кагью.

----------

Дондог (24.07.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (11.07.2015), Иван Денисов (29.06.2013), Ургьен Шераб (25.05.2016)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> а официально является главой Друкпа Кагью


Как интересно - никогда не слышал такого про ННР...

Означает ли это, что следующим главою Друкпа Кагью неизбежно станет любимый всеми нами Еше Сильвано Намкай?

----------


## Вова Л.

> а официально является главой Друкпа Кагью.


А как же Гьялванг Друкпа?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Означает ли это, что следующим главою Друкпа Кагью неизбежно станет любимый всеми нами Еше Сильвано Намкай?


Нет.
Еше сакьяский тулку.

ЧННР является вопощением Падма Карпо и Агван Намгьяла, а также Цангпа Гьярепа. Короче говоря, он основатель школы Друкпа Кагью.
Я думал это известно Вам.

Что касается Гьялван Друкпа, в 17 веке появилось параллельное воплощение Падма Карпо.
Агванг Намгьял уже признанный на тот момент реинкарнацией Падма Карпо возмутился и вобщем у них там вышла свара с ЕС Далай Ламой V и была война.
Агванг Намгьял ушел в Бутан, отделил его от Тибета и в нескольких сражениях разгромил войска ЕС Далай Ламы.
Вот так линия главы Друкпа кагью разделилась, хотя между ними в последующем уже не было противоречий.

Сама линия Агванг Намгьяла разделилась на две - воплощение Ума - которое является Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче и ещё один который воплощение Речи.
Пару лет назад того, который считался воплощением Речи Агванг Намгьяла отравили агенты бутанской разведки (дедушку).
А Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче насколько мне известно от самого Учителя, отца и брата - в 70 годы вел переписку с позапрошлым королем Бутана и заверил его что не будет предпринимать действий по свержению династии узурпаторов Вангчук. Хотя вот КНР предлагали Учителю войска для вторжения в Бутан и воцарения *истинного Короля Бутана (то есть моего Драгоценного Учителя Чогьял Намкхай Норбу Ринпоче)*.
Замечу что линии воплощения Тела [Агванг Намгьяла] нету, потому что Агванг Намгьял оставил реальное нетленное Тело, которое хранится в Тхимпху, то есть по сути живой (правда к этому телу никого не допускают).

----------

Neljorma (26.03.2013), Вова Л. (27.05.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Иван Денисов (21.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Добавлю, Ринпоче несколько раз отмечал специально в личной беседе, что дает признавать себя воплощением Адзома Друкпы сугубо по политическим соображениям (хотя даже будучи Адзом Друкпой он является эманацией Падма Карпо). Что бы не провоцировать династию узурпаторов Вангчук. И рассказал что воспоминания того, как он был прошлым Дхарма Друкпа (правителем Бутана) не из самых приятных, потому что его задушили, а он реально это помнит и не желает повторения.

Кругом политика.

----------

Neljorma (26.03.2013), Вова Л. (27.05.2012), Дондог (24.07.2012), Иван Денисов (21.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (28.05.2012)

----------


## Yur

> В инете о Римэ крайне скудное количество инфы...  Или я не там ищу?
> Пособите...


Дзонгсар Кхенце Ринпоче это Наставник , кто является подлинным перевоплощением основатилей Римэ. Пожалуйста , вы легко найдёте записи Его Учения .

----------


## Бауржан

Оживим тему. 
Кто-нибудь практикует Лонгчен Ньингтик Нгондро? Прошу помощи в переводе на русский язык некоторых непонятных моментов и правильному произношению некоторых мантр. Ну и вообще, пообсуждать практику нендро в традиции Римэ. Есть-ли кто из участников , кто считает себя учениками Дзонгсара Кхъенце Ринпоче? Мне посчастливилось с ним недавно встретиться трижды, и это принесло вдохновение.

----------


## Кхьенце Гьял

> В инете о Римэ крайне скудное количество инфы...  Или я не там ищу?
> Пособите...


Учителей Римэ не так уж много, но ресурсы существуют. Римэ синтез, а по синтезу можно обратиться лишь к учениям первых тибетских учителей-проповедников.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Риме это не синтез.

Рингу Тулку пишет в The Ri-ME Philosophy of Jamgon Kongtrul the Great: A Study of the Buddhist Lineages of Tibet:




> Rime is not a way of uniting different schools and lineages by emphasizing their similarities. It is basically an appreciation of their differences and an acknowledgment of the importance of variety to benefit practitioners with different needs.


(Риме это не способ объединить разные школы и линии передачи, делая акцент на их сходстве. Это в общем признание их различий и важности разнообразия для блага практикующих с различными потребностями.)

----------

Alex (29.05.2018), Владимир Николаевич (29.05.2018), Гошка (30.05.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (29.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вообще движение Риме и зачиналось, как противоположность смешению и выхолащиванию, как поддержание разнообразия буддийских учений. 
На конец девятнадцатого века ряд малораспространённых учений и садхан были на грани практического исчезновения, и ряд лам областей Кхама, Голока и Амдо (каждый держатель в том числе и таких учений) обьединились для поддержания, а можно даже сказать возрождения этих учений.
Отсюда и название Риме - весна, возрождение, озимые (или может правильней - озимь)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (30.05.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вас обманули, какие озимые? རིས་ это форма или шаблон, а также следование определённому шаблону в широком смысле слова. རིས་མེད་ значит «без шаблонов», «без предпочтения» (одной школы другой).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (30.05.2018)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Вообще движение Риме и зачиналось, как противоположность смешению и выхолащиванию, как поддержание разнообразия буддийских учений. 
> На конец девятнадцатого века ряд малораспространённых учений и садхан были на грани практического исчезновения, и ряд лам областей Кхама, Голока и Амдо (каждый держатель в том числе и таких учений) обьединились для поддержания, а можно даже сказать возрождения этих учений.
> Отсюда и название Риме - весна, возрождение, озимые (или может правильней - озимь)


Ri or chok-ri in Tibetan means “one-sided,” “partisan,” or “sectarian.” Me means “no.” So, Ri-me means “not taking sides,” “nonpartisan,” or “nonsectarian.” It does not mean “nonconformist” or “noncommittal,” nor does it mean forming a new school or system that is different from the existing ones. 

Источник: "The Ri-me Philosophy of Jamgön Kongtrul the Great: A Study of the Buddhist Lineages of Tibet"

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.05.2018)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вас обманули, какие озимые? རིས་ это форма или шаблон, а также следование определённому шаблону в широком смысле слова. རིས་མེད་ значит «без шаблонов», «без предпочтения» (одной школы другой).


Спасибо !
Но не обманули, а я сам обманулся  :Smilie: , вот вспомнил ситуацию откуда это у меня,  "испорченный телефон" вообщем когдато случился  :Smilie: 


Но с остальным то всё верно.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (01.06.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (31.05.2018)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

С остальным верно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.06.2018), Нгаванг Шераб (01.06.2018)

----------

